# Kojin's Journal



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

So I thought I would throw something together while work is slow, basically a very brief outline of Kojin and his timeline since adoption. I have shamelessly stolen the below layout from @Lunatic because it looks pretty decent. 


*Kojin
*_Adoption: 8/11/18 Paws For Thought 
Type: Crowntail
Gender: Male_

So Kojin is currently my only Betta, he is still quiet small but has one hell of a Character. 
I actually went into the store to find some Malaysian Trumpet Snails, Shrimp and some more Aquascaping plants so the tank could become more mature (I intended to pick up my first fish after Christmas so I could ensure correct feeding and lighting, but he was so pretty those find and his tail... I couldn't leave him behind) 


*12/11/2018 Update*

So since Kojin is my desk buddy at work, I came in after spending most of the weekend worrying (first fist & first time leaving him alone) about Kojin, I walked into the office this morning to see all of my Cabomba has perished over the weekend and the water was thick with parts of the Cabomba as well as a kind of thin film coating everything, so into a Gallon Jug (temporary home) and complete water change and little tidy up. He also lost a couple of his Shrimp mates but the Snails are doing well.


I plan on popping into a different store this lunch time and see if I can get some Hair Grass/ Moss or even another Anubias to go into the tank to replace the Cabomba, Kojin seems relatively happy but to be honest I don't feel that there is enough cover for him as I can see from one side to the other fairly clearly.


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Awesome! I will be following along.
I don’t mind, there isn’t any rule against using my format


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Hmmm seems the Internet Goblins ate my last post, oh well time for a double update.

*16th November 2018* 
So I purchased a new Tank for Kojin and the Clean up Crew (1st Picture), another Ciano Product (these are cheap and include everything required for a quick set up - minus a heater) the Nexus 25 LED. The additional bonus is that I am less worried about clumsy colleagues knocking this tank. 

I have planted the tank with Anubias Barteri, Microsorum Pteropus (not sure but this was the labelled name) and Salvinia Auriculata, River Sand and a capping layer of small slate rock/shingle. Also included is Mopani wood. I also have the ability to exchange in either a Floating Rock or a Large-ish piece of Marble that I core drilled through a couple of times to add variation and height to the tank. 

*24th November 2018*
It is now approximately three weeks before the Office shuts for the Christmas and New Years break so I decided to set up Kojin’s Holiday home, currently this is also being used to try and Propagate some freshwater plants that I brought home as I felt the Office Tank was becoming far too over crowed. 

Currently in the tank I have the substrate as a mixture of Slate, River Sand and Aquarium Gravel. This has been used to try and encourage root growth; currently in this tank I have the following;
•	Anubias Barteri 
•	Cryptocoryne Wendtii
•	Java Fern 
•	Microsorum Pteropus (again not sure as could have been mislabelled) 
•	Salvinia Auriculata 

(2nd and 3rd pictures)

My plan is to cycle the tank until the week commencing 17th December 2018 when I will bring Kojin and the Clean Up Crew home for the holidays. He shall be returning to the office on the week commencing 7th January 2019.

After this I will be looking at picking up another two Betta Fish, one for the 2nd smaller Office tank and another one for my Home Tank/ Propagation Station. I still really want a Sorority Tank but deep down I know that my current set ups are not large enough for that!

Also will be trying to get a nice Picture of Kojin, if he ever stays still long enough without sleeping and looking like he's dead!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

*30th November 2018 Update*

Well it seems that today Kojin has discovered how to flare, previously he only partially extended his fins but today I saw full Flaring with his Mouth, Gills and Fins all fully extended. Here is the list of items that he has Flared at so far today;

His Reflection (I assume - can't see what else it could be apart from a white wall)
My Finger - Usually he follows this, now he flares up and down
My Coffee Cup placed next to his tank - now moved
His Pot of Food placed next to tank - now in drawers out of sight
The Moss Ball - Not a lot I can do about this, he has charged it a couple of times
His Drilled Rock - He floats near the Holes and Flares
The Gravel has received it's fair share of Flares so far this afternoon.
He has Flared at his food before and after eating it (both Pellets and Bloodworms)
He Flared when he heard my phone ring
He has also been flaring at the Sagittaria that's planted on tank bottom

I hope that this means that he is developing his personality and maturing and not the fact that he has decided that today he is ultra stressed. Interestingly he has not flared at either the Snails or the Cory's in the same tank. I will monitor this behaviour and also looking at bringing something into the middle "tier" of the tank as it maybe a little bare after the latest reshuffle.

The typically Blurry Photo uploaded


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

*3rd December 2018 Update*

So today i have started work on the Aquascape that I will place Kojin and the Clean up Crew in after Christmas and New Year, the office will be shut for 3 weeks so i have set up light timers to give the new plants the best chance while I am away from this. So I have started building the structure of the tank this morning, I have added Decorative Black Gravel as a base over some complete Substrate for plants, then I have positioned some Large Slab pieces and filled gaps with smaller slate pieces. 

The intention here is to plant into these gaps between the large Slate pieces and have a complete Hardscape and Vegetation outcropping. I also intend to position one final slate slab on top which I will use to grow Emergent plants which I will be picking up today at lunchtime and planting after work.

The Large Slate rocks have been soaking in a bleach solution for approximately a week, they were then very harshly scrubbed in prepared water (age treated) before a final soak over the weekend (again age soaked treated water) and scrubbed this morning. Hopefully this should stop me getting extremely cloudy water as well as removing any undesirable bacteria and critters. 

I plan on adding the below plants to this tank; as you will notice I have chosen a limited type and style of plant. I plan on having the foreground bare

Anubias (Various)
Cryptocoryne Beckettii 'Petchii' 
Echinodorus 'Bleherae'
Echinodorus 'Reni' 
Echinodorus 'Rose' 
Hygrophila 'Siamensis 53B' 

Pictures of current set up and "Inspiration"


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

*3rd December 2018 Update - Continued*

So I have rapidly set up the tank and started the cycle, I want to be able to leave some invertebrates in these tanks so that when I return in the new year I can add my fish almost immediately into their permanent home. The planting is a little rough and I did not manage to get all of the plants that I wanted so will keep an eye out in case I spot any of these on my travels. 

Purchased Plants 
•	Anubias Barteri Angustfolia x 2
•	Anubias Barteri Nana 
•	Cryptocoryne Wendtii x2
•	Echinodorus “Bleherae”
•	Echinodorus “Reni”x2

So this is what I did with the individual plants; once all had been lightly bleached and soaked in pre treated water for roughly an hour, I do this so that the root fibre relaxes and I can get the plant out easier.

*Anubias Barteri Angustfolia*
I have placed this on the left side of the tank in between the middle and top pieces of slate, I have don this so that the plant does not float away and has been positioned so that the plant and rocks act as a natural baffle for the Betta fish that I eventually place within the tank. 

I am hoping that this plant starts to emerge from the tank as it has been planted at a high level within the Aquarium 

*Anubias Barteri Nana*
This has been placed on the right side of the tank, mainly to try and soften the Hardscape and to give some symmetry to the tank without it appearing mirrored due to the size difference between the Anubias Strains, 

*Cryptocoryne Wendtii*
I got so many Individual stems of Crypts once I took them out of the potting root fibre, I patiently spend 30-40 minutes separating and placing these at low and medium levels within the tank, I had so much left over that I have also added some into Kojin’s existing smaller tank.

*Echinodorus Bleherae*
Thankfully when I opened the packet and removed the root fibre I saw that I had two separate plants, one was already very tall and had produced a flower stem, this has been planted at the rear of the tank with the stem emerging from the water. The second plant was re introduced into its pot once I had replaced the root fibre with aquarium gravel and slate pieces. This has been placed on the top slate to encourage emergent growth and hopefully train the roots to “fall down” the face of the slate.

*Echinodorus Reni*
I have not used this plant but love the deep red, almost brown colouration of the leaves. As a result I have placed these two plants in the Central line of the Slate Structure to break up the leaf pattern of the Crypts and to add a splash of colour. 

Couple of hurried shots before my boss arrived, I will be fiddling with this layout until I add the livestock


----------



## Shifa (Nov 15, 2018)

your tanks are so pretty! I'm jealous!

I definitely regret not using black sand or something dark for my substrate on my 5 gal. I still like it, but it's not nearly as pretty 

for sure tho, going for a nice scape when I set up a shrimp tank...

Can't wait to see them grow in


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks, I've only just lately got into Aquatics but have cared for plants for years. It seems pretty natural to set up planted tanks now, just like a Terrarium with water. I just need something to fill them with and get the New Year out the way so that I do not need to disturb them again for a while. 

It's funny with the black sand, everyone seems to like it except me! But it was free (as is all my hard scape) as I work next to a Slate Quarry I can pretty much help myself to what I want (within reason) if given a choice I would likely go with a light tan or white sand


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

8th December 2018

Had a shuffle around in the propagation station today. Replaced a lot of the slate with some Mopani and tried "The Island" style scape. 

I do want to try and hide the heater and filter, any ideas for a plant that will work here? Tank dimensions (to water level) L40x W20x H25

Still a couple of weeks off moving in Kojin for the holidays. But do also need to pick up lights, maybe a small back light?


----------



## Shifa (Nov 15, 2018)

you might try some vallisneria spiralis, it's a pretty bright green, and though it can be a pain in the butt to plant, if you put it in clumps around your heater/filter it should create a pretty reed-look wall. Mine is doing great in a medium light set up, there might be a small amount of melt, but it's a pretty hardy plant


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks, went on a search for it today but seems all shops near me are sold out. Will have a look online but I do like to hold what I buy


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

*13/12/2018 Update*

So as I was looking for some Vallisneria Spiralis I wondered into and out of several Aquatic Shops and Pet Centres. I was in one in particular (they get regular bad press regarding Fish Health) I saw a “temporary housing” of roughly 15 female Betta in a small 5 gallon space. So I want to pull out some of the worst of these poor fish. I also saw a very poorly looking Crown Tail that was housed in a tiny Hexagonal thing (less than 1 US Gallon) So this got me thinking about what I can do to help out these fish. 

Popped into an Aquatic Centre near me looking for some food for Kojin when I spotted this guy again, he was being kept in a tiny Hexagonal Tank (has been for at least a month), along with some Corydoras (didn't notice what type but same size as him 5cmish), snails and shrimp, one moss ball, lights, filter, heater.... the entire thing was roughly the size of a 15cm cube. Also tested his water as he was very very erratic (rushing in his bag, doing "crocodile rolls" and found that the water parameters were terrible (Ammonia at 4.4PPM). I added Tank Water (room temperature) to his bag, took out 50% and repeated until I tested the water at 0.4PPM so have added some stress coat and Capatta to my 8G, he is currently now sat floating in the tank within the bag. He is still very frantic within the bag but is calming down and I am looking forwards to releasing him in little over an hour. 

So onto the name, Ouro this is clearly a short form of Ouroborus (the snake that eats his own tail) once I can take some decent photographs of Ouro I will show his initial state as best I can. Damage I noticed was to the following 

•	Dorsal Fin - Looks as though most is missing, if not then small Dorsal Fin with lots of tears/bites

•	Ventral Fins - Both sides look very tattered like it's been caught in a filter. 

•	Anal Fin - Very Tatty, along length is tears and bites

•	Caudal Fin - Again a right mess, the webbing is very uneven but also looks as though each "tendril" has been at least nibbled with a few look stripped of fins in total.


Other than that he is a very fine looking Tri Colour Crown Tail, a couple of pictures of him floating in his transfer bag.

Final shot shows state of his fins


----------



## Shifa (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh wow, poor dude, he'll love all those plants though I'm sure! Once he perks up the damage will be more clear, though honestly I don't think he looks too bad off. From what I can tell he doesn't have any rot issues going on so looks like you got him at a good time  

I want to rescue the really sad ones sometimes too but just don't have the space


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Shifa said:


> Oh wow, poor dude, he'll love all those plants though I'm sure! Once he perks up the damage will be more clear, though honestly I don't think he looks too bad off. From what I can tell he doesn't have any rot issues going on so looks like you got him at a good time
> 
> I want to rescue the really sad ones sometimes too but just don't have the space


Thanks, well he made it through his first night. Not a lot of movement from him, he kinda crawls around the bottom of the tank using his Ventral/Pectoral fins. However he has eaten this morning (sinking pre-soaked tablet) and he has also flared against a small mirror that I placed outside the tank (trying to get better pictures - failed but my is he feisty!) 

His colour is darkening which is nice but this makes the damage stand out more. 

I have reduced the flow in here as far as I can with my current filter, I will be gradually increasing the strength of the flow as he regains his strength, slowly but surely we'll get there.

Thank you, there were others there but this guy looked the worse, the tank and water he was in..... urgh


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

glad he made it through the night.
Obviously a fighter!
Hopefully each day will see an improvement. :smile2:


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks, managed to get him halfway to the top of the tank using the mirror and his feisty demeanour. I have turned up the air stone as much as possible (it's behind the slate mountain in the centre) so that the water is as aerated as possible for him and also drawn down the tank as far as possible but so the heater and filter still work with natural evaporation over night/weekend


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm currently cycling a 5g (UK gallons) cube on my desk - and I have been astonished at how quickly the water level drops from evaporation, so that is a very useful tip. Smallest tank I have ever played with. 

I am going to use the filter spray bar as a handy water level gauge, and top right up before I go away for more than a day or two.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> I'm currently cycling a 5g (UK gallons) cube on my desk - and I have been astonished at how quickly the water level drops from evaporation, so that is a very useful tip. Smallest tank I have ever played with.
> 
> I am going to use the filter spray bar as a handy water level gauge, and top right up before I go away for more than a day or two.


That's a good idea, I left on the masking tape from where I marked out "The Golden Ratio" on my tank when planting/scaping on the blind side of the tank (Find it useful for trimming) the lowest tape is my panic mark for water levels, if i see space there I know i need to refill my 5g treatment bucket (I keep 5g treated all times minimum - worst case scenario I need a cheap heater and can keep a fish here) 

I build in multiple contingency plans


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Do you keep the bucket open, or part covered?
At various times I have had a bucket with a tilted lid (cuts down on the gas exchange though) or thrown a cloth over the open bucket, to keep out dust.
Don't think I have ever treated the water before adding it to the tank though - that is a great idea.

My latest technique with the 16g tank is to have one of the 5litre bottled water bottles ready, at room temperature.
The declared nitrate content is supposedly 11mg/l which is significantly less than our our tap water!

How does your work feel about your tank on the desk?
I think it is a great idea, but my employer would never allow it because we are all supposed to be 'mobile' and don't have designated desks.
I am so 'mobile' that I work from home nearly full time, so I can do whatever I like with my home desk.
Haha!
But in the office, all I get is a plain desk to plug my laptop in, and an extension screen and hub thingy.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

I keep the bucket covered, got it from a cheap hardware store with lid for about £3. The lid is split and I can fit an air hose in the gap so gases can also escape. That's not a bad idea, I keep asking about the "expired" water that we have in the office, so far they haven't let me have one lol

Work are fine with it, however I never asked I just bought it all in one day! I actually have 2. 

I spend a lot of time on the phone (and most of that on hold) so having something calming to watch has really helped. The Office are fairly relaxed about pets, we have site managers and engineers that bring their dogs to work. We work next to a vet as well so if anyone has a vet appointment the pet stays in the office until home time. Also the fact that I am Bi Polar and suffer from Depression my attendance, and other people's has improved greatly.

I love it, I know that I HAVE to get up and get in to check on my fish. Almost at a point now where I might have to set up a feeding schedule for other people in the office, so many are interested in my latest rescue Ouro. He might actually have a permanent home with another employee when he gets strong enough and most of his issues are repaired. 

Here is a shot of my Desk, you can see the 8G in the Corner (Currently occupied by Ouro) and I also have a 2.5g behind the trays that I am planting up for the new year. They're not a massive distraction and they're placed in very low traffic area's (you have to pass my seat to view the tank) so i can control the environmental stresses a little better, unless a Cat is in the office in which case Ouro loves watching them and they love watching him.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

That is brilliant.
Very good about the dogs. Must make a huge difference on Vet Days.

Our office desks are lined up in banks, each with the uniform screen, hub and plug in points.
I try not to work in there at all.
Feel like a battery hen when I do.

This is my desk at home.

Had to move the central laptop into the middle to make room for the new tank, but since I have both laptops plugged into the big screen and work on that, it makes no difference really.

and this is the new 5g tank that is cycling now

I'm going to have to get an all black heater, and move the thermometer, but otherwise it is really just a case of waitng for the plants to fill out and the nitrogen cycle to be ready for an occupant. 
Can't wait.


----------



## Shifa (Nov 15, 2018)

Wow! You guys both have such beautiful tanks :O I'm no good at scaping, my 5g looks like an overgrown swamp xD My husband prefers the overgrown swamp look but dang I want a tank like yours lol

Good to hear about Ouro 👍


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks, I've grown up growing Orchids so visual presentation has been with me a while. 

Ok so I have a couple of shots of Kojin from Yesterday, sadly wasn't able to upload at the time show am doing this now, this is Kojin in his role of "Cat TV". The Cat is named Gable, he is at least 8 years old and has partial blindness (another Rescue). I've not seen Kojin flare at him yet and Gable doesn't seem all that interested in Kojin. The Cory Cats however, a different story. 

Then we have a couple of shots of Ouro from this morning, his fins look like they're slowly healing and no new bites. YAY!!


----------



## Sorority_Mad (Dec 12, 2018)

What is it with you and rescues? I swear every animal you have is rescued! 

Gable is soo cute, love that he ignores Kojin and focuses on the Cory Cats. Do you think that he has issues seeing Colour as well as partial blindness? Don't you have another Cat and Dogs? Do they do the same?

Is that a Flare mirror I spot as well?


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah I have only bought 1 Animal, that was my Dog Dave. I was hammered in London and bought him from Harrods!

I'm not really sure, sometimes he can see toys other times he can't see when I have moved the sofa, its all a bit hit or miss. Plus he is a little bit stupid. Although I did have to polish paw prints off Kojin's tank this morning. So clearly someone is interested, Gable or Blossom I have no idea. 

Blossom is my other cat, she likes Birds. Bird Toys, Bird Songs, Bird Watching. Not seen her take any interest in the tank at all

Then there is Dave, he is more interested in getting into my bins than anything else in life. And sleeping, Dave loves to sleep.

That would be one of Megan's compact mirrors. I don't think it's been noticed it's missing yet.......


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Ouro looks sooooo much happier than last week!
And cat TV is a great thing.
We have a shih tzu who stands on the sofa arm staring into the tank for a few seconds, several times a day - but her attention span is so short that you couldn't actually call it TV. More like 'wassat? ooh, wassat other thing? ooh, wassat out the window? ooh, wassat in the other room?' Whole process takes maybe 10 seconds. lol.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> Ouro looks sooooo much happier than last week!
> And cat TV is a great thing.
> We have a shih tzu who stands on the sofa arm staring into the tank for a few seconds, several times a day - but her attention span is so short that you couldn't actually call it TV. More like 'wassat? ooh, wassat other thing? ooh, wassat out the window? ooh, wassat in the other room?' Whole process takes maybe 10 seconds. lol.


Thanks, I was worried about him over the weekend. Very relieved to see him this morning being active. He doesn't come to me yet, whether he doesn't recognise me yet, doesn't like me yet or is a grumpy boy I have no idea but I hope that'll come. He's working nicely on his flaring, but swimming with a damaged dorsal fin seems to cause him issues as he does seem to "topple" in the water, but my my does he have a turn of speed on him!!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Well, it has been a little hectic for me since I last updated this Journal. Had a great but stressful Festive Period with some Foster Kittens (nightmare) which sadly and also thankfully have been re homed. I also has to say goodbye to my Dog Dave (Cane Corso) who I had for 11 years (rescued so don't know actual age) as well as the insane return to work after the shut down period.

Kojin is back on my Office Desk, today I am looking to pick up either some RCS or Amano as well as a Nerite or Ramshorn snail. Sadly his light went Yesterday however he and the plants should be fine for a few days until I get a replacement, this has been ordered and i am currently awaiting delivery.

Ouro is currently in my 3 Gallon at home, his fin biting is getting a lot better and can currently see a lot of new growth (transparent but clear edging on fins) however the downside (for me) of this is that he is a speedy little bugger and doesn't stay still for too long so Photographs are hard to take! The final photograph shows Ouro and his own Personnel Trainer Gable, Gable is obsessed with the Fish tank and any movement within it, as you can see Ouro does like to flare at him (I keep this to a minimum due to potential stress issues).

However he still does not really have much of a Dorsal Fin and this seems to be permanently clamped, however he is very active and knows when it is feeding time so not overly concerned (more of an aesthetic thing)


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

I think I might flare at a giant cat head like that one! lol.

Very sorry to hear about Dave. Breaks your heart when they go, especially after being a wonderful companion for so long.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> I think I might flare at a giant cat head like that one! lol.
> 
> Very sorry to hear about Dave. Breaks your heart when they go, especially after being a wonderful companion for so long.


Thank you, I am sad but I know that I made him as happy and comfortable as I could, it was hard saying goodbye in the vets but it was the right choice to make. He'd been on a lot of medicatiosn for a long time. Yeah Gable does have a Fat Head, strangely he is more interested in the Cory Cats and ignores Ouro flaring away at him


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm going to try and keep this updated as much as possible, not going to be easy as it's looking like I need to find a new place to live. Anyways I rescued a Bunny this weekend, named him Knox. He is a Lionhead Mini Lop Eared Mix. Ouro Hiding under his log and Kojin patrolling the area for RCS. I am aware of the end of his fins, small amount of fin biting


----------



## Sorority_Mad (Dec 12, 2018)

Cute Bunny, 
Ouro is looking so much better then when you got him. How are the fins healing up? 
Are you sure Kojin is biting and it's not an issue with the Fluval filter? My friend has his in a Spec III and the tails get a little mangled in the overflow/filter chamber


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Sorority_Mad said:


> Cute Bunny,
> Ouro is looking so much better then when you got him. How are the fins healing up?
> Are you sure Kojin is biting and it's not an issue with the Fluval filter? My friend has his in a Spec III and the tails get a little mangled in the overflow/filter chamber


Ha thanks, Knox is very well loved by Megan at the minute, not so much by the two cats. lol

His Fins are doing great, so good in fact that it's hard to get a photo of them. It's really just the Dorsal that looks like it needs to regrow as it still looks like 3 spines but this is slowly filling in as I can see white/transparent clear ends on his finnage that wasn't their previously. 

I don't get what you mean about the Spec Filter? Behind the grate is a sponge with the Fluval filter media so his fins can't fit through the gap (sponge is flush to top of tank)I don't think it's the tank, I mean the RCS use this sponge to feed on and generally flit around the area without much issue of current


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

*Permanant Resisdents*

So I went away for the weekend to deal with some family issues. I left Ouro in the capable hand of my Mrs. Who has on occasion made him fat and constipated.

Anyway, the bugger only blow his first bubble nest, a different one for each of the three nights. 

I'm home for 2. 

0 nests.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Been a long time since I updated this. So I went into my LFS today to pick up some bits and pieces that I am working on, the second that I entered the shop I got pulled to one side and told that the shop has a Betta in stock that they're really worried about. Apparently this fish has come from another store, so in my mind she has been in those little Betta Cups for a long time, hence her issues. One look pretty much confirmed to me that this is Dropsy. I have tried to take a few pictures that show the pine coned nature of her scales but I cannot get a decent enough shot. However she has taken down 2 pre soaked Hikari Betta Bio Pellets. But I am not getting up my hopes.

So I am not going to be naming her beyond my typical "Nemo" if she pulls through (I would be surprised) I will consider giving her a real name. 

Currently this girl is in a half full 2 Gallon Bucket (Hospital/Quarantine tank currently has some injured Corycats - Ammonia Burns) heated to 80F with some Epsom Salts to try and draw out the swelling and make her more comfortable. I have also suction cupped a Capatta leaf within the "tank" so she can rest within a few inches of the surface.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Well since that only posted half of what I wrote I will continue here.....

I was also given this little Elephant Ear, I was told that he has some severe Swim Bladder Issues. I have sectioned off a small corner of my Corycat tank (using Aquarium Glass) , so he has his own filter in the end section of a 55G. Possibly around 3-5 Gallons?
So he has been happily zipping around the place since I added him at lunch, short of being knocked by the current of my filter now and again I cannot see any issues what so ever..... oh well free fish this one.

Finally, my divided tank at home is now complete. I have Ouro and Opal each in there sections. Most likely I will take my newest male rescue home to complete the trinity of Crowntail, Delta Tail and Elephant Ear.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Ratvan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been a long time since I updated this. So I went into my LFS today to pick up some bits and pieces that I am working on, the second that I entered the shop I got pulled to one side and told that the shop has a Betta in stock that they're really worried about. Apparently this fish has come from another store, so in my mind she has been in those little Betta Cups for a long time, hence her issues. One look pretty much confirmed to me that this is Dropsy. I have tried to take a few pictures that show the pine coned nature of her scales but I cannot get a decent enough shot. However she has taken down 2 pre soaked Hikari Betta Bio Pellets. But I am not getting up my hopes.
> 
> ...


Sadly this girl didn't make it through the night.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Ratvan said:


> Sadly this girl didn't make it through the night.


I’m sorry. Poor little love.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> I’m sorry. Poor little love.


Thank you, I didn't think she would make it but as always I did my best for her and hope she went quickly and quietly. She had warm water and she did eat yesterday.
Just annoyed that I seem to be getting so many Females that have Dropsy from Sorority Tanks and elsewhere at the minute. At least it seems the males are better cared for.

I have decided that the Elephant Ear Male I was given, does not have any issues. I think that he just needs to strengthen in the flow of the filter as I have been watching him all morning and has no issues what so ever, except when he swims in front of the filter. I aim to block the flow of the filter to the front of the tank using another piece of slate that I will cover in moss. Gradually I will move the output nozzle to up the flow over a duration of time. It is currently day 2 and he still doesn't recognise his food, oh well keep trying.

In other news, Opal likes to play Flare "Hide and Seek" around his IAL


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

You know I have only noticed that I did not post a photo of Cobalt as he has been named, instead I posted the empty tank shot......oooops
Let me fix that, let me introduce Cobalt.
He loves his Squad of Corydoras and hangs out with the Sterbai's, I have to cup him so that he leaves the algae wafers alone.....
He also loves sleeping with his head in the crypts next to that rock (1st shot)
I can confirm that this should not have been a rescue...... but free fish in great health!!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Urgh getting really bad at keeping this updated. I have got into SW at the minute so a lot of my attention is focused on learning that.
I did however manage to finally get a couple of good shots of Opal
His colours are weird, some days he looks so blue, others he has hardly any


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Beautiful <3


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Here is the tank that is taking up my time. 2.5G Pico Macro Algae "Reef"
Using only Macro Algae (Xenia Coralis for another tank that's cycling, i was trying to get all the Hitch Hikers off them) 
With Miss Penny Pincher (MPP for short) - Scarlet Legged Hermit Crab


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Picked up some Sexy Shrimp for the Invert tank, not a tank without Shrimp!


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Wow! Sexy indeed! What are they called?


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> Wow! Sexy indeed! What are they called?


Scientific name is Thor amboinensis, also known as Squat, Sexy or Anemone Shrimp
Haven't named them individually yet, tehy still are waiting on the first molt. After that sexing and naming should be easier
I'm thinking abusive names as they wilfully trample my Corals


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Stunning! And the fact that they trample the corals just makes them more... impressive. lol


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> Stunning! And the fact that they trample the corals just makes them more... impressive. lol


Honestly all of my clean up crew are bulldozers in this tank, Hermit Crab likes to pluck off parts of my Zoa Corals, my Turbo snail ignores the nuisance algae and eats my macro's(seaweed). Got more Corals in the post today so will see how they hold up when i add them


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

So got a little Firecracker Goby for my Salt Water Pico tank, goes by the name of Benny 
Must have been Hungry as he ate my HErmit as soon as I added him from Quarantine


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Aww, rip hermit crab haha.
Cute fish though


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

blubird101 said:


> Aww, rip hermit crab haha.
> Cute fish though


Yeah he is a murderous little bastard.... thankfully just spotted my Hermit. So clearly Benny was eating her Molt. 
He has been chasing the Sexy Shrimp around the tank for most of the day now as well...... 
Thankfully he doesn't seem to annoy my coral, or try and host the Duncan (don't want him getting ate)


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Some sad news, got home from work last night to find that somehow Cobolt managed to get past the dividers in my split tank and fight not just Opal but Ouro as well. I put Opal and Ouro into QT's with airstone to try and save them. Seems the beating was too much, both passed today. 

Cobolt is looking like death himself at the minute, hes lost both pectoral fins in the fight.

Never doing a divided tank again


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh no. My sincerest condolences for your loss. You have beautiful pictures of your Bettas.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh, that’s terrible. I am so sorry. Hope he survives!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Cobolt is hanging in there, I am still so mad at myself for this mistake. Here is his less wounded side. The other side looks like he has injured/missing an eye. Before the fin came off


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Lost Cobolt as well. All three gone in a matter of days


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss Ratvan. <3


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

blubird101 said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss Ratvan. <3


Thanks, still really angry with myself for causing this.
Going to be draining the tank and shuffling things around this weekend, might do another SW tank or something else
Need a bit of time to forgive myself first though


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Accidents happen, you shouldn't blame yourself.  all we can do is learn from it. <3


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

blubird101 said:


> Accidents happen, you shouldn't blame yourself.  all we can do is learn from it. <3


Yes I know, I was in too much of a rush to replace the dividers and go out after cleaning the tank (deep clean every 6 months) must have not put it back in, or missed a suction cup. 
Still very irritated with myself, speaking with the Mrs about the idea of a Firefish Goby (Saltwater)


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Well it has been a while since I have been on here. The Saltwater Side is keeping me pretty busy, as a result I have decided to break down my Windowsill Corydora Tank. I will be trying to rehome items from this tank if anyone in the UK is interested. I am based in Leeds

4x Bronze Corydora
4x Dwarf Corydora (Dont know colouration)
2x Yellow Rabbit Snails

Also have plants (Christmas Moss, Cryptocoryne)
Slate
Hundreds of MTS

Etc.

Located in Leeds (LS9) up teh Road from Paws for Thought


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Yellow Rabbit Snails and Plants have gone to a good home, still looking for someone to take the Corydora before I have to trade them in at the LFS


----------



## pooeilksd (Feb 25, 2020)

Where do you buy fishes? Please let me know the places with a wide selection and affordable prices. I used to know a very good shop but it recently closed. I would also need your hint on what breeds of fish are the best to start with. My children will be taking care of them, so I would start with something simple.


----------

